# Flu Shots?????



## jpfabricator (Oct 24, 2016)

How many of y'all get a flu shot every year?

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## tweinke (Oct 24, 2016)

Yup I do, wife works in a senior living community and she has to so what's good for her is good for me.


----------



## jim18655 (Oct 24, 2016)

I didn't used to get them but now I work with about 200 resident students. Who knows where they go and what they do so I figure the chance of an infected student is pretty good. The health dept comes and gives them in the shops if you want one.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 25, 2016)

Took one once, got sick as a dog.....never again. I'm not prone to getting the flu, so I takes my chances. However, in some of the hospital work I do, when in the break rooms for the nurses, on the bulletin board, they post a choice for all nurses in contact with patients: Get a shot or wear a mask.....your choice. In some of the ICU room, isolation protocols are in place, partly to protect the visitors, but most of the time it is to protect the patient. If they are in ICU, they undoubtedly have a weakened immune system and don't need anyone bringing anything in for them. If I have work in those rooms, I have to gown up, just like everyone else. Generally it's not urgent, or I imagine I would get the same treatment as the nursing staff.....shot or mask. I mask anyway if I go in. I don't what they have, for sure!


----------



## minions (Oct 25, 2016)

Influenza aka the flu kills about 30,000 people a year in the United States.  Many of those deaths are in the elderly or people with a lowered immune system but not all.  Some healthy folk get a bad case of the flu and succumb to complications.  I personally think a shot in the arm once a year is worth it if it lowers my chances of catching the flu.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 25, 2016)

Me..... Nope...Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 25, 2016)

I always found it interesting that you need a new, different shot each year. The explanation I got was basically the same reason they cannot cure the common cold. They are both caused by viruses that are ever mutating and growing more resistant to the medications designed to kill them. So the virus this year is not the same exact virus from last year or the year before. Makes me wonder how long the cat and mouse game can go on.


----------



## Sandia (Oct 25, 2016)

Flu shots were mandatory when I was in the Air Force back in the 60's. Got in the habit I guess, so I get the shot every year.  Like Tony, the very first time I came down with the flu. Back in the day the vaccine they used introduced a light virus but it is all synthetic today, so no worry of it actually causing the flu. 73 and only had the flu twice in my life, pretty good odds.


----------



## David S (Oct 25, 2016)

My wife was a personal support worker and had to get them.  Now that we are retired we both get the shot and have for a number of years.

David


----------



## fixit (Oct 25, 2016)

me & my bride


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 25, 2016)

Have never had a flu shot. I haven't even had a cold in years and never had the flu.


----------



## tomh (Oct 25, 2016)

I get the flu shot every year. If you get sick then you most likely were coming down with  the flu already.

I don't want to hijack this thread, but  if you have had the chickenpox and you are 60 + you need the shingles shot also. That is a subject that is not discussed much by doctors and is very painful and the after effects can last a long time as I have had them and I know first hand.  Unlike the name the shingles starts out as a rash. When you go to get your flu shot ask about the shingle shot.Places like Walgreens will give the flu shot and they also  give the shingles shot.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 25, 2016)

Yup, every year for the last 16.

If you think you got sick from a flu shot you are mistaken. The vaccine takes a couple of weeks to take the full effect. If you got sick after taking a the shot, you were already infected with the flu. The shot will not protect you from that. Also, there are different kinds of strains of the flu. You may have got a strain that the shot did not control. I got the flu one year, lasted a week and I had taken the shot months before.


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes, I get the shot.
And yes, sometimes I get sick around that time. 
Not sure if it's related to the shot, or to the fact that I get exposed to sick people all the time.
Regardless, I've never been as sick as the patients who actually get the flu.

I suggest that we all find Docs/Clinics we trust and follow their recommendations.

Daryl
MN


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Oct 25, 2016)

NOPE..


----------



## Bill W. (Oct 25, 2016)

Do now... didn't used to... started about 10 years ago.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 25, 2016)

Yup every year.  My wife travels a bit on business and brings back all sorts of germs from airplanes.


----------



## juiceclone (Oct 25, 2016)

I avoided them for years, but started up 2 years ago.  I don't get very sick with stuff, but don't want to pass something on to my wife who gets really sick!!   I have had no noticeable effects from the shots.


----------



## Randall Marx (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes, every year since I was 9. That's when I was diagnosed with type-1 diabetes and the doctors all recommended that I get the flu shot. Never had the flu since then, either.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes.

My mother died from the flu.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 25, 2016)

Seemed every year I got a shot, I got sick sometime that year. Stopped getting shots a number of years back, haven't been sick since. Of course it could just be dumb luck. I'm in my early 60s now so I'm sure it will catch up to me eventually...


----------



## jocat54 (Oct 25, 2016)

Get one each year, been sick right after a few times--but think I was already getting a virus before the shot.
Haven't got one this year yet have had a cold for about a week now.


----------



## dave2176 (Oct 26, 2016)

Have for a while. This year they gave me the pneumonia shot at the same time in the other arm. For the next two days I had the chills and aches that come with those illnesses. Didn't feel sick otherwise.


----------



## HMF (Oct 26, 2016)

One year I didn't get it. I got swine flu.
I was so sick I almost passed out.
7 days of 103 plus fever. Ended up in the hospital on IV.

After that, I get the shot. It's $30 at Rite-Aid.


----------



## Baithog (Oct 26, 2016)

You don't need it, until you need it. And by the time you need it, it's too late to get it. Flu is a bucket of mutations. You can't do them all, so you have to hope they picked the right ones. Nels got caught in one of the minor pandemics. We haven't had a big one like 1918 since vaccines became available. 1918 killed more people than WW1, and more people than the black death plague. I'm a diabetic. I wouldn't even consider not getting one.


----------

